# applying to austrlian visa



## apoorva (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello,

I and my partner has Indian visa. We are currently in UK for twenty months as i on on student visa (MSc.in applied computing) and my partner is on dependent visa. Meantime we are planning to have a baby and will apply to migrate to Australia.I wanted to know -
How should i start the process for this?
On what basis can i move to Australia?(again on study visa?)
If i don't want to study again then what are the options?(I have already done MSc in mathematics and have about one n half yrs experience of teaching in India)
Should we plan for the baby now or once we migrate then? 
Please provide me with all the necessary details.
Thank you


----------

